# Has anyone made a homemade hinged lid for vbox spreader?



## thebluemule (Jan 17, 2012)

I have an old stainless fisher vbox 2 yard spreader and a few salt dog spreaders (poly, although I haven't looked into bolting through the poly yet). I hate tarping the dang things especially when they are in higher dumps or pickups with dump inserts making it hard to get up in the truck in a blizzard to tarp and untarp. I'd like to build something like the pro series snow dogg lid or the fisher poly caster lids. Even out of plywood with hinges bolted on and rubber straps with screw eyes to keep it secured down. The theory is I'd be able to take a couple bungee cords off, and be able to pull them open from the ground, then back closed. Before I actually pull my trucks with spreaders back in to figure out how I want to do it, has anyone here done this already to give me some ideas?

Thanks guys


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

We used 2x8 side extensions and 2x12 on the ends tapered to the side boards. 2 sheets of plywood cut 2 doors with hinges screwed to the side extension. Always had them in flatbed trucks so no problem hopping up and opening lids. This year putting one on an older single axle pickup directly on the frame. Won’t be as easy to open.


----------



## thebluemule (Jan 17, 2012)

Cooter24 said:


> We used 2x8 side extensions and 2x12 on the ends tapered to the side boards. 2 sheets of plywood cut 2 doors with hinges screwed to the side extension. Always had them in flatbed trucks so no problem hopping up and opening lids. This year putting one on an older single axle pickup directly on the frame. Won't be as easy to open.


Awesome thanks for the reply! Just what I was looking for. I wonder if a simple rope hanging down from lid sides would allow me to pull open and closed from the ground. Ill do some figuring on that but thank you for the reply!


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

thebluemule said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply! Just what I was looking for. I wonder if a simple rope hanging down from lid sides would allow me to pull open and closed from the ground. Ill do some figuring on that but thank you for the reply!


I'll try to send some pics of what we did.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

thebluemule said:


> Awesome thanks for the reply! Just what I was looking for. I wonder if a simple rope hanging down from lid sides would allow me to pull open and closed from the ground. Ill do some figuring on that but thank you for the reply!


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

still tweeking them but so far we like them a lot better than the tarps


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

MR. McBEEVEE said:


> View attachment 189345
> View attachment 189346
> View attachment 189347
> View attachment 189348
> ...


Nicely done


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Saw a guy at the gas station one time, with homemade lids. Took a closer look and asked about them. He used two rubber horse stall mats he got from Tractor Supply. Hinged them on the hopper. He said they are heavy enough, wind doesn’t move them. I asked how he opens and closed them. He pulls out a wood pole with a hook on the end and demostrated. He said the seal nice to due to being rubber.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I am going to tackle putting heat to the salt spreaders next. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## thebluemule (Jan 17, 2012)

MR. McBEEVEE said:


> View attachment 189345
> View attachment 189346
> View attachment 189347
> View attachment 189348
> ...


I have the same exact salt dogg spreader as you. How did you bolt the top through the poly tub? Anything special? Looks great!


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

On the salt dogg we just used self tapping screws. Considered using long bolts but went with the screws. If they pull out, then we can still use the long bolts in the same holes. On the stainless spreader, they are just welded.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

MR. McBEEVEE said:


> I think I am going to tackle putting heat to the salt spreaders next. We'll see how that goes.


Using exhaust for heat?


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, that's the plan


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

Our stainless spreader always freezes first but we have had the poly spreaders freeze also


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

Heated salt spreader.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Will that ducting take the exhaust temperature?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Dump trailer type tarp works well 
Then if you heap your load it doesn’t matter.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Will that ducting take the exhaust temperature?


time will tell. I think it is rated for 275 degrees


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I got a cover made for my striker when I first got it. I got it made from a marina nearby that does upholstery. It's made of Sunbrella material and is very tear resistant and totally waterproof. It fits over the spreader like a glove with gromments for bungee tie down. We'll worth it.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

V_Scapes said:


> I got a cover made for my striker when I first got it. I got it made from a marina nearby that does upholstery. It's made of Sunbrella material and is very tear resistant and totally waterproof. It fits over the spreader like a glove with gromments for bungee tie down. We'll worth it.


I did this also. Had the local canvas/sail maker make me a custom cover. Don't remember what the material is, but it's thick stuff. Got it made in black, thinking the heat absorption could help prevent freezing. Two grommets on each corner for bungees.

I also have a sheet of plywood ripped in half, bolted to the side edges of the spreader with gate hinges. Was on there when I got it, but after a few years they got pretty rusty, stopped "hingeing" and are starting to break.

I was going to replace the plywood and hinges, but I think I'm going to just rip that stuff off and stick with the canvas only.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

I ended up swapping out the OEM saltdogg tarp for this setup with a standard blue 8 foot by 6 foot tarp and bungee cords. Looks cheap but it works. All I have to do is unhook the middle bungee and corner bungees from the spinner end, and the tarp zips back toward the cab on it's own. Takes a fraction of the time. Putting it back on just requires grabbing one corner and pulling it to the end - once I have that corner hooked up the rest is easy. All the bungees stay in place, never had one unhook, and the best thing about it is I can do this even if it's really windy.

Only issue I have with it is because it's not as "fitted" as the OEM tarp the wind sometimes gets under it which causes it to billow. Eventually this will tug on the grommets enough to rip them off the tarp, but given how cheap these things are I don't really care.

I've been racking my brains trying to think up a system to replace it that will be even easier. I'm thinking of maybe making some kind of tube frame to go around the perimeter of the OEM tarp to make it rigid, and then have the whole thing lift up like a big door. That way it only requires a couple points to secure. Only problem with this would be if the wind catches it while you're trying to open or close it things could get violent.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HuskyLawnCare said:


> View attachment 190752
> View attachment 190753
> 
> 
> ...


Did your bungee cords break the drivers side taillight?
Go to a place that makes boat tops and they should be able to make you a fitted cover.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"Bungee cords are not a load securing device...!" is an MTO mantra.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hmmm, I never take the tarp fully off when loading. Tarp is heavy form fitting oem, i like it.


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> "Bungee cords are not a load securing device...!" is an MTO mantra.


A tarp tie (bungee, rope, etc) is not considered a "load securing device" because it isn't securing the primary load, you can call the MTO and ask if you'd like and they'll tell you the same thing. The only requirement is that it's securely fastened to the truck.

There was a company that got into hot water with this a while ago because they were stamping load ratings onto those rubber bungee straps that you usually get with OEM spreader tarps. You cannot rate rubber, but people were using them to secure primary loads, pointing to the load rating.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm guessing your pails and shovels don't need tying down either cause they are not the primary load that you can use bungees on them as well but you don't.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm guessing your pails and shovels don't need tying down either cause they are not the primary load that you can use bungees on them as well but you don't.


Officer Square **** should point that while writing a ticket of the busted taillight...


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm guessing your pails and shovels don't need tying down either cause they are not the primary load that you can use bungees on them as well but you don't.


It's not a problem because they all go in the back seat area while I'm driving. They were just moved to the bed so I could get at the tools in the storage area under the back seat to fix the tail light that BUFF is so concerned about.

So I guess that'll the last time I take a photo of anything while I'm in the process of fixing stuff. All the armchair MTO inspectors come out of the woodwork.

Next time I'll make sure she's waxed, tires inflated, completed circlejerk checklist on display, and a chap in MTO uniform smiling while giving a thumbs up gesture. Jesus.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds like a solid plan.... should work out seamlessly.Thumbs Up


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Sounds like a solid plan.... should work out seamlessly.Thumbs Up


No it won't


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> No it won't


Negative waves...... :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You think armchair mto inspectors are bad. The real ones cost you money not just a little criticism. You are mistaken and it was pointed out. You can use stretch cords to tie down your tarp, they have to be closable hooks, not open like the ones you are using. You throw your pails and shovel in the backseat, ok that seems convenient. Great. Your fixing your taillight as we speak, hey who doesn’t do that in their driveway? I never brought it up... while you have the tools out put a light on that lisence plate on your salter. They love that one too. I think I’ve posted hundreds of pictures of my equip, jobs and problems on this site. Don’t let a little criticsm stop you, and don’t be afraid to learn something from it. Unless of course you already know it all and your pride is too big.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Did your bungee cords break the drivers side taillight?
> Go to a place that makes boat tops and they should be able to make you a fitted cover.


Whoa that's a rare 08 tailight with reverse light on top...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nevermind...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Negative waves...... :laughing:


Honesty


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Honesty


So now you're an armchair MTO inspector?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

What the hell is a mto


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mudly said:


> What the hell is a mto


Canadian DOT


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Canadians


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So now you're an armchair MTO inspector?


No, just a pillar of truth


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i saw a guy YouTube using plywood with hinges if i find it i will post it


----------



## HuskyLawnCare (Jan 29, 2019)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep that one


----------

